

How to surprise your website visitors this Halloween? - darielnoel
http://darielnoel.github.io/articles/how-to-sorprise-your-websites-visitants-on-halloween/

======
alialkhatib
This is unrelated, but if people using the HTTPS Everywhere extension are
seeing a broken page, it's the extension's fault; the page's CSS and JS files
are all being called by the HTTP protocol, which browsers tend to frown upon
when the page is HTTPS (or vice versa).

To the author, you can avoid this by using a "protocol relative URL" (instead
of calling for http[s]://... you would call for //...).

More details here: [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4978235/absolute-urls-
om...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4978235/absolute-urls-omitting-the-
protocol-scheme-in-order-to-preserve-the-one-of-the)

